# Just in case you need a laugh.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Found these at another site. Thought they were pretty funny.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice. those are funny.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: hillarious!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They are from http://www.paraabnormalthecomic.com/

He also has another blog, but I have to look for that one.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

very funny


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great stuff! I love the jack-o-lantern with the leg sticking out of it's mouth.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks! neede a laugh and there was more than one in there


----------

